# GTRs on work Meister S1s, post your pics.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Not loved by everyone and much discussed wheels. But I think they represent the true essence of JDM tuning style.


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats my old car. Sold it back in February


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

That's a very nice looking car!... kinda reminds me of mine


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bakes12 said:


> Thats my old car. Sold it back in February


Cracking car mate, why did you sell it?
Did you choose the wheels or was that done by the next owner?


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Have 2 kids now so needed something more family orientated.
I bought the car stock, first set of wheels I put on were Volk GTC, then I changed them to Work Meisters. Was a great car and I miss it but family comes first. Hope to be in an R35 down the track. Couple more pics for you.


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Stunning R34! Here's a few pictures of my car when I first got it. Must have been about June 2007. Meister S1's 17X9+20.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

There is a Stagea on 18" S1's in white which looks very very nice. I wish I could justify the expence.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

R32 Combat said:


> There is a Stagea on 18" S1's in white which looks very very nice. I wish I could justify the expence.


Justifying needs reason my friend, and reason is what you have to leave behind when you enter GTR or Stagea ownership

2Piece S1s in chrome, 20" +40 is what I need on my R34 now.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

gtrlux said:


> Justifying needs reason my friend, and reason is what you have to leave behind when you enter GTR or Stagea ownership
> 
> 2Piece S1s in chrome, 20" +40 is what I need on my R34 now.



If you don't mind, some of that is going in my signature.


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow is that 19" on that black R32? Stunning


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

gtrlux:
This is also my favorit wheels.
As soon as i have sold my ce28 i am going for a set 10x19 deep dish.
Found this pic on newera.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

My old GTR


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

im needing those wheels


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

gtrlux said:


> images*]


Me like!


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

gtrlux said:


>


Any idea what specs these wheels are? 18"/19"?
Would love a set like this for my R33, but wouldnt have a clue about the correct size to go for...


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

By the looks of it i think they are 10.5 X 19" WHEELS


----------



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

very hot cars hopfully my car will soon look like these


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

R.I.P.
















So Sad,


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

wooouuu   

take it easy man
almost chocked on my maki roll


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

did anyone get out of that??????


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Not mine but a close friend of mine.


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

stevegt1 said:


> Not mine but a close friend of mine.


That's Marks car I believe!
lovely wheels


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Correct mr dom, dont think he'd mind me posting up one pic of his mighty GTR.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

godzilladom said:


> did anyone get out of that??????


think 1 person did out of the 3 in that car,the owner's son took it out for a drive with friends and someting happened to cause that crash,and unfortunatly 2 people passed away,including the owner's son  - if i am wrong then pleae do correct,i hope i am wrong..


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

stevegt1 said:


> Correct mr dom, dont think he'd mind me posting up one pic of his mighty GTR.


He'd love it!

Think that must have been your 32 parked out side his house when I went round... from your little picture anyway.


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> think 1 person did out of the 3 in that car,the owner's son took it out for a drive with friends and someting happened to cause that crash,and unfortunatly 2 people passed away,including the owner's son  - if i am wrong then pleae do correct,i hope i am wrong..


gutted


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

As far as I remembered the owner was out of country and his son took the car and was joyriding in the backroads and found this one road that is pretty much like a one mile long road where he drove the car over and over as at one point in the road the car was able to get airborne. He kept doing it to get more and more airborne and eventually he lost control and slammed into a pole, to my knowledge everyone died and not sure but I think the girl was also pregnant.


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

TriniGT said:


> As far as I remembered the owner was out of country and his son took the car and was joyriding in the backroads and found this one road that is pretty much like a one mile long road where he drove the car over and over as at one point in the road the car was able to get airborne. He kept doing it to get more and more airborne and eventually he lost control and slammed into a pole, to my knowledge everyone died and not sure but I think the girl was also pregnant.


Very very sad. I hate seeing things like this...


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Back on a happier topic though: is there a UK dealer for Work wheels? (specifically Meister S1's?)


----------

